# Kombigerät für die Ostsee



## Astarod (26. April 2013)

Hallo
Bin gerade aus Travemünde gekommen,war mit meinem Kleinboot draußen!
Nebel war schon um 10 da,aber nicht so schlimm.
Hab an der 13 Meter Kante ein paar Leos gefangen und hatte immer ein Auge zum Land!
Plötzlich war kein Land mehr zu sehen,ich holte mein Hand GPS raus und machte es an.Der Akku zeigte noch halb voll und ich war mir sicher,daß ich Batterien eingepackt habe!
Bei der Satelliten suche zeigte er immer im Display "Akku fast Alle".
Ich kramte nach meinen anderen Batterien,aber es waren keine da#d.Was nu;+
Nach 10 Minuten umher irrerei,fand ich ein anderes Boot,der mich wieder in den Hafen lotste!
Jetzt möchte ich mir was vernünftiges Zulegen!
Hat einer ne Empfehlung?

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

haste ne batterie im boot????wenn ja nimm lowrance gps mit echolot am besten das hds5 gibts schon gebraucht günstig weil kleiner bildschirm und kannst alles nachrüsten bis zum radar.....


----------



## Astarod (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Jip hab ich,hab schon bei youtube geschaut wie so eins funktioniert.Leider ohne Erfolg. Ich möchte jetzt eins haben,was mich auch sicher wieder zurück führt.


----------



## bombe220488 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Oder vllt das lowrance Elite7 gibt es auch mit Plotter und Echo mit größerem Display. Man kann nur nicht soviel nachrüsten.


----------



## Astarod (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Im Grunde brauch ich eins mit Fischfinder und GPS.Ich hab so eins noch nicht live gesehen,kann man sich das so  Vorstellen,daß man die Karte sieht und meine Position.Und wenn man fährt,sieht man es auf der Karte ohne Standbilder zu haben?Also die flüssige fahrt mit Richtung?


----------



## bombe220488 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Ja wenn ich es beschreiben sollte dann etwa so  
Wie ein Auto navi wo der Pfeil auf der Karte den Ort und die Richtung anzeigt

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aYimkkBUhW0

Links dAs GPS daneben das echolot lässt sich aber auch anders aufteilen


----------



## Astarod (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Muß ich noch irgendwie Karten dazu kaufen,oder kann man diese Geräte Weltweit so benutzen?
Zeigt so ein Gerät auch die Tiefenlinien an?


----------



## Fidde (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Wie wär´s denn mit einem Peilkompass ??? Elektronic kann immer ausfallen!
So ein Kartenplotter ist aber schon sehr komfortabel. Wenn du einen Fischfinder hast mit dem Du zufrieden bist nimm doch zusätzlich einen Plotter. Aber ein Kompass gehört wirklich auf jedes Boot!


----------



## 63°Nord (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Plotter und Echolot guckst du hier: http://www.bootdepot.de/1284-Elektr...from=froogle&gclid=CLO84rzY6LYCFcXItAodGkUAKw


----------



## Fidde (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Karten musst du extra kaufen. es gibt ab Werk nur eine Weltkarte mit groben Umrissen der Kontinente.Je nach dem was du für eine Karte käufst gibt es Deails. Navionics Gold ist o.k. kostet um 200 € meine ich.


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*



Fidde schrieb:


> Wie wär´s denn mit einem Peilkompass ??? Elektronic kann immer ausfallen!
> So ein Kartenplotter ist aber schon sehr komfortabel. Wenn du einen Fischfinder hast mit dem Du zufrieden bist nimm doch zusätzlich einen Plotter. Aber ein Kompass gehört wirklich auf jedes Boot!


 

find ich auch nicht so abwägig diesen vorschlag zuzmindest als backup system wenn die elektrik wirklich mal aufgeben sollte stehst du unter umständen wieder doof da


----------



## Astarod (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Kinners was soll ich euch sagen,ich hab einen Kompass an Bord.Ich war im Februar schon mal unterwegs und hab dabei bemerkt,daß die Flüssigkeit weg war aus dem Kompass.Ich hab nen neuen auf dem Zettel,aber noch keinen gekauft.Aber so ein Erlebniss wie Heute,möchte ich nicht nochmal erleben|rolleyes


----------



## Astarod (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Also wenn ich mich jetzt zb.für das Lowrance hds 5 entscheide,brauch ich noch die entsprechende karte dazu wie zb Navionics Gold? Oder könnte ich sofort los legen?


----------



## bombe220488 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Bräuchtest du extra.
Vllt reicht dir ja auch ein Kompass und ne Handy App. 
Als nicht besonders gute aber günstige Alternative.


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*



Astarod schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich jetzt zb.für das Lowrance hds 5 entscheide,brauch ich noch die entsprechende karte dazu wie zb Navionics Gold? Oder könnte ich sofort los legen?



Du brauchst keine Karte zu kaufen. Deine Fahrlienie wird immer Aufgezeichnet, sobald du das Gps an hasst.Und auserdem Kannst du Punkte setzen und speichern.also ist ne Karte auf gar keinen Fall ein muss. Nur um zurück an Land zu finden schon Garnicht.


----------



## allegoric (27. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Mit dem HDS 5 kannste dir auch selber Karten erstellen. Extrem mühseelig, geht aber. Für dein Fahrgebiet wird dann der Durchschnitt aus den Daten berechnet.

Trotzdem Peilkompass ist ein Muss meine ich.


----------



## Astarod (27. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Das meinte ich ja,also würde es ja zu Anfang reichen um wieder in den richtigen Hafen zu finden.Ich schau mal nach dem hds5#h


----------



## Fidde (27. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Sorry, aber ein Kartenplotter ohne Karte #d. Für das was Du vorhast reicht dann aber auch dicke ein Hand-GPS welches den Track aufzeichnet. 
Wenn das auf dem Bildchen oben links Dein Boot ist, dann schraub dir aber mal ganz fix einen festen Kompass an, dann findest Du zumindest zum Ufer zurück!
Für die Lübecker Bucht brauchst du keinen Kartenplotter ! Kauf dir eine Seekarte und gut.


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Mal davon abgesehen das da(HDS-5) immer ne Weltweite Hintergrundkarte dabei ist, brauchst du trotzdem keine, du kannst den Weg den du gefahren bist auf deinem Gps verfolgen, und kannst auch im Hafen ein Wegpunkt setzen zu dem dich das Gps zurück führt.


----------



## Astarod (27. April 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Mein Echo ist uralt und wenn ich mir was neues zulege,dann etwas vernünftiges.
Ich würde das Gerät dann auch in Norwegen benutzen und ich habe in der engeren Wahl jetzt das hds5 oder das Elite 7.
Preislich liegen die beiden nicht weit auseinander.Für zb die Ostsee brauche ich keine genaue Tiefenkarte,nur eine normale um den Hafen wieder zu finden.(Zur Not sonst mit Kompass).Soweit ich gelesen habe,kann man selber Karten erstellen mit dem Elite 7.Wenn ich es brauche,kann ich mir immer noch eine Karte für Norwegen dazu holen.
Das Elite 7 ist noch nicht lange auf dem Markt,trotzdem hoffe ich ein paar Tips von irgen einem zu bekommen der so ein Gerät hat.


----------



## toddn (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kombigerät für die Ostsee*

Hey Boardies, das Thema ist ja relativ frisch, deshalb klinke ich mich mal ein und hoffe, den ein oder anderen Tip zu bekommen: Ich hab das LOWRANCE Globalmap 3300c vor mir liegen. Es gehört meinem Onkel, der sich vor kurzem ein Kleinboot (gebraucht) zugelegt hat. Dazu gab es das besagt GPS-Gerät. Es ist keine Speicherkarte enthalten, folglich auch keine Karte unseres Angelgebietes - westliche Ostsee; rund um Warnemünde. Hierzu folgende Fragen: Was für eine Memory Card benötige ich für dieses Gerät (handelsübliche SD-Card)? Besteht die Möglichkeit, eine Karter des besagten Angelgebietes aus dem I.net herunterzuladen? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------

